# Helpwith researching clockpunk



## TopHat (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi guys!
I'm having a hard time finding information on Clock punk. 
I was hoping anyone here could help me out, because I know very little about it; what kind of technology is possible? Is there anything that can't be achieved through clockpunk? If the technology is built with mechanics and clockwork, what source of energy is best suited to power it? Springpower? But everything can't be powered with springs and winding things up, can it? If the powersource is steam, wouldn't that make it steampunk?

Anything on the subject; links, litterature, movies, games... I want to know as much as possible about Clockpunk.

Yours,
TopHat.


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 6, 2013)

This is the best definition I have found...
The Punkettes (Steampunk, Clockpunk and Dieselpunk, Oh my!): Introduction to Clockpunk
Spring and Water [even Wind] power can do pretty much anything given a bit of time.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 6, 2013)

A subgenre we don't need.

KW Jeter's Infernal Devices is all about clockwork, and the word 'Steampunk' was coined by Jeter to describe the sort of thing he was writing (as well as what Tim Power and James Blaylock were writing at the time). I'll just stick with that.


----------



## Scribble (Nov 6, 2013)

Babbage's Difference Engine is probably our best analog P) of the limits of clock technology in our real world. Difference engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

One of the things about these various "punks" is the nuts and bolts of the technology is often a little "hand-wavy". It's got to be, because we've never invented it!

Some clockworks may need winding of springs, use wind or water power, gun powder, or some hand-wavy perpetual motion device. Analog thinking machines are possible but very complex. Analog calculators, insect-like constructs would be in the "realistic" range, while clockwork people with dreams would be on the fantastical end.

There are no real rules, you can create whatever you like.


----------



## teacup (Nov 6, 2013)

There is a very good Doctor Who episode, with the enemies being clockwork droids.
The episode is called "The Girl In The Fireplace" and could be helpful to watch, but alternatively here's a link about the droids themselves:
Clockwork Droid - Tardis Data Core, the Doctor Who Wiki


----------

